# GOOD FOR HIM! Mad DRAGGED BY GIRLFRIEND in a car....



## song_of_serenity (Nov 4, 2010)

AFTER TRYING TO BURN HER ALIVE!



> *Hassan Gaddi - Jailed After Attempting To Burn Girlfriend Alive Inside Dumpster *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

They need to up the charge to attempted murder!!!
*


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Nov 4, 2010)

DAYUM!!! *speechless* (may come back to edit after I recollect my thoughts)


----------



## dlewis (Nov 4, 2010)

Why was she dating this fool to begin with?

Good for his nasty butt.

Those bruises look like they stuck pink laffy taffy on the face.


----------



## natural2008 (Nov 4, 2010)

Now you see God don't like ugly and isn't to fond of pretty but.......Well what goes around comes around twice as fast.


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 4, 2010)

omg!!! and to think that i felt sorry for him when i saw his pic

then i read "after trying to burn his gf alive" and i felt like it should've been much worse 

they better add attempted murder to that mess! he shouldnt see the light of day until he's old and grey, and even then would be too soon. that bastard!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 4, 2010)

I mean savagely beat her, forced her in his car...BEAT HER AGAIN and tried to set her on fire and kill her...he was DETERMINED to kill her because when it didn't work the first time, he WENT TO GET ANOTHER LIGHTER TO ENSURE she was going to be DEAD!!!

I don't know how she ended up with him. Not my place to question because I know the mind of an abused person isn't as easy as "Ok, I'm going to leave" especially if he had the wool over her eyes and seemed like a 'good guy' at first! But THIS? Man...some people are evil. 

He's lucky she didn't reverse and drive over him and then floor it!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG! Thank god the girl escaped. She's gonna need serious therapy for a long time... I hope Bubba 'n em gives this POS dude some "therapy" every night for the rest of his life! 

He had a record for messing up his own family members, huh? Probably his sisters I'm guessing. Dayum.


----------



## jdvzmommy (Nov 4, 2010)

runwaydream said:


> omg!!! *and to think that i felt sorry for him when i saw his pic*
> 
> then i read "after trying to burn his gf alive" and i felt like it should've been much worse
> 
> they better add attempted murder to that mess! he shouldnt see the light of day until he's old and grey, and even then would be too soon. that bastard!


 Me too. I read the title and thought "What could he have possibly done  to make the OP say 'Good for him'?" 
I hope he gets locked up and stays there. 
I also hope his girlfriend can find peace and realize that she deserves someone who will treat her right.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Nov 4, 2010)

God was with her esp if he tied down the lids...good she didnt freeze up n go into panic mode
...

As for him I hope they put him in a dumpster with 2 of the biggest gay men they can find in prison....

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank go the woman escaped good for his crazy arse they need to lock him up!


----------



## RossBoss (Nov 4, 2010)

I wonder what country he's from? I have been reading more and more of Middle Eastern immigrants burning women or trying to implement that sharia law on relatives and/or loved ones even after coming to the West.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Nov 4, 2010)

This is why women need to screen their man intensively, he has priors Im so glad she got out alive


----------



## sillygirl82 (Nov 4, 2010)

She should have backed the car up and ran his crazy a*s over.  When I got done with him, he would have looked like that flat cat that I saw on Hoarders that one time.


----------



## nysister (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope someone finishes the job, he obviously should never be able to be free again. What an evil man.


----------



## Arcadian (Nov 4, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> I mean savagely beat her, forced her in his car...BEAT HER AGAIN and tried to set her on fire and kill her...he was DETERMINED to kill her because when it didn't work the first time, he WENT TO GET ANOTHER LIGHTER TO ENSURE she was going to be DEAD!!!
> 
> I don't know how she ended up with him. Not my place to question because I know the mind of an abused person isn't as easy as "Ok, I'm going to leave" especially if he had the wool over her eyes and seemed like a 'good guy' at first! But THIS? Man...some people are evil.
> 
> *She should have put it in  reverse and drove over him and then floored it!*




Fixed it for you.

-A


----------



## Lady S (Nov 4, 2010)

sillygirl82 said:


> She should have backed the car up and ran his crazy a*s over. * When I got done with him, he would have looked like that flat cat that I saw on Hoarders that one time.*






That poor woman.  The fear she must've felt in the dumpster with gasoline being doused in it. Horrifying.  Don't feel sorry for him at all.


----------



## mochalocks (Jul 19, 2021)

Delete.  Wrong post.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 19, 2021)

Well,  I always like to hear updates to these stories.  I think the lawsuit was dropped tho. 

*Woman sues man who attacked her for $25 million*


Robert Stanton

Feb. 21, 2012Updated: Feb. 21, 2012 1:41 p.m.

Comments

A 29-year-old woman has filed a $25 million civil lawsuit against a Sugar Land man who she says forced her into a trash bin and attempted to set it ablaze two years ago, according to court records.

Amber Colette Rose, 29, of Houston, continues to suffer emotional distress from the Nov. 1, 2010, assault by Hassan Faraz Gaddi, and is unable to work, Tony Buzbee, her attorney, said.

Rose, a nursing assistant, has been undergoing psychological therapy since the incident, Buzbee said.

"This kind of conduct is off the charts," Buzbee said. "At the least we hope to get that (therapy) paid for and to send a message to this guy and those like him that this type of conduct is unacceptable," he said.

Last summer, State District Judge Joan Campbell sentenced Gaddi to* 10 years probation and ordered him to pay a $10,000 fine after he was found guilty of aggravated assault and kidnapping in the case, court records show.*

Houston police said Gaddi kidnapped Rose in the early morning hours of Nov. 1, 2010, and he drove her to a secluded area along Rockley Avenue in southwest Houston, according to court records.

Once there, he began hitting her with a crowbar before shoving her into the trash bin, according to court records.

Gaddi poured a flammable liquid into the container and attempted to light it on fire, but he could not get it to light, according to court records.

Rose escaped by jumping into the driver's seat while Gaddi searched for a second lighter in his car, according to court records. Gaddi hung onto the car and was dragged a short distance.

Gaddi's attorney, Chip B. Lewis, called the civil lawsuit "just another example of Amber Rose extortion."

"Before we settled the criminal case, she made numerous attempts to extort the guy's family," Lewis said.

Lewis said Rose told Gaddi's father in a recorded conversation to "just pay me $250,000" and she "would not go forward with the criminal case," Lewis said.

"She's tried to extort them (the family) before illegally and now she's trying through the legal channels with a very skilled attorney," Lewis said. "Unfortunately for her, her efforts will meet with the same result."

The civil lawsuit also names as co-defendants Gaddi's mother, Shazia Gaddi, and father, Saeed B. Gaddi, who hosts a Pakistani radio show in Houston. The lawsuit alleges that Gaddi's parents aided him by providing money, a vehicle and tire iron used in the brutal assault.


----------



## guudhair (Jul 20, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Crackers Phinn said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Joan Campbell sentenced Gaddi to* 10 years probation and ordered him to pay a $10,000 fine after he was found guilty of aggravated assault and kidnapping in the case, court records show.*


It still amazes me when I see women judges give very light sentences for crimes against women and girls.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jul 20, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Well,  I always like to hear updates to these stories.  I think the lawsuit was dropped tho.
> 
> *Woman sues man who attacked her for $25 million*
> 
> ...


No words for that horribly light sentence.
I hope she takes him, his parents, his relatives overseas, and his friends for every cent they have.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 20, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Well,  I always like to hear updates to these stories.  I think the lawsuit was dropped tho.
> 
> *Woman sues man who attacked her for $25 million*
> 
> ...




10 years probation!  
Was he in jail the whole time? That sentence is injustice for attempted murder


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 20, 2021)

He almost killed this woman and gets 10 years probation!!??

unbelievable!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 21, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Well,  I always like to hear updates to these stories.  I think the lawsuit was dropped tho.
> 
> *Woman sues man who attacked her for $25 million*
> 
> ...


Nah with past issues and violence and a light sentence? Dude must have a major lawyer and his family some money. It's obvious if they're suing for 25 million that they have a little something something. They are using this money to shield this monster.


----------



## nysister (Jul 30, 2021)

This is revolting. Men get away with way too much.


What is he doing? Where is he working?


----------



## nysister (Jul 30, 2021)

Everything about him is vile. Check this out.










						Fugitive sought for 2010 kidnapping, assault
					

Crime Stoppers and investigators with the Houston Police Department are searching for...




					www.chron.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 2, 2021)

nysister said:


> Everything about him is vile. Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He in hi home country. Prolly fled a while back.


----------



## nysister (Aug 2, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> He in hi home country. Prolly fled a while back.


That's a good point!


----------

